# media/v4l2-ioctl.h - skad to wziac ?

## bisz

Witam. Chce sobie skompilowac sterownik do kamerki laptopowej, jednakoż napotykam taką oto przeszkodę :

```

/home/marekd/src/stk11xx-2.1.0/stk11xx-usb.c:45:30: error: media/v4l2-ioctl.h: No such file or directory
```

Moje pytanie : skad mam wziac ten plik ? Przeczesuje google wzdluz i wszerz i nie bardzo wiem jaki pakiet zapewni mi ten plik, a w jadrze wszystko co zwiazane z v4l mam zaznaczone ?

----------

## Ahenobarbi

Może w czymś pomoże

```
$ find /usr/src/ -iname 'v4l2-ioctl.h'

/usr/src/linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r5/include/media/v4l2-ioctl.h

```

----------

## bisz

ja nie mam  :Smile: 

----------

## Arfrever

Pokaż wyniki:

```
emerge --info

emerge -ptv linux-sources
```

----------

## BeteNoire

Może prościej byłoby podać lsusb/lspci?

----------

## Aktyn

 *bisz wrote:*   

> Moje pytanie : skad mam wziac ten plik ? Przeczesuje google wzdluz i wszerz

 

Nom, a mi pierwszy link dał odpowiedz

pokaz jeszcze:

```
eselect kernel list
```

----------

